# while wilding were do you empty toilet



## l77 tuf (Jan 17, 2010)

as it says go on i will tell you were we do it 


were ever we can in a bush/public toilet/grid/ infact anywere away from us 


and you


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 17, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> as it says go on i will tell you were we do it
> 
> 
> were ever we can in a bush/public toilet/grid/ infact anywere away from us
> ...



all them cept bushes


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 17, 2010)

were i see non


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 17, 2010)

eh???????????????


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 17, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> all them cept bushes



I'd agree with that, I've just bought a light weight trenching tool so that I can dig a pit to dump it in if we can't find anywhere.

I don't like to use open drains as some of these empty into rivers and the blue stuff we use could kill an elephant. but on occasion we have been left with no choice, kids need the loo and its full  hense buying the new tool


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 17, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I'd agree with that, I've just bought a light weight trenching tool so that I can dig a pit to dump it in if we can't find anywhere.
> 
> I don't like to use open drains as some of these empty into rivers and the blue stuff we use could kill an elephant. but on occasion we have been left with no choice, kids need the loo and its full  hense buying the new tool






I wouldnt worry about that long neck,when we have loads of rain just have a look at all the untreated crap that the water companies allow to overflow into our seas full of sanitaries and crap


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 17, 2010)

*Elsen points*

Elsen points near any canal navigable river, especially now councils are closing so many toilets.


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 17, 2010)

we got that key also but i also use bio blue if you know what that is i buy it im massive quantities its bio degradable and turns stuff green if that helps also we use zoflora to make it smell nice


----------



## bigboack (Jan 17, 2010)

You mean you cant re boil it for your brews and washing up. No wonder im always ill.


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 17, 2010)

no we already dont that 2 times thats why you fall ill mate


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 17, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> we got that key also but i also use bio blue if you know what that is i buy it im massive quantities its bio degradable and turns stuff green if that helps also we use zoflora to make it smell nice



Its the blue stuff we use, Its bio is it, I did not realise  I don't feel quite so bad now, it smells well dangerous, It bloody stains everything it touches


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 17, 2010)

not sure but what i use is the stuff its £20 a ltr and totally bio i buy direct from the manufacturer cos i have a deal going with them 1 ltr last me 2 ur better that suckers


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 17, 2010)

We have a SOG - no chemicals, so safe to dispose off.  Have a spade if necessary but mostly use public toilet.  I also carry a spare cassette so if necessary we can change containers and then empty at next available point.  

Biggest problem is cleaning the cassette if there is not a tap near the disposal point and you don't want to waste the drinking water.  The partial solution is on-board, the waste water tank.  This can be emptied down the same hole as the toilet waste and in so doing you wash the worst of the leftovers from the cassette.

When I use the Smart as a bog carrier then I have to take bottles of water to rinse out the cassette.


----------



## coventrycraig (Jan 17, 2010)

usually aim for one of them drains at the side of the road.. that usually does it

Craig


----------



## Funnymunny (Jan 18, 2010)

Usually when in Portugal or Spain you just find the nearest manhole or eskoto as some call them, and lift it with a bit of bent metal.
You wil find several hundred doing just that every day along the Algarve but as yet cant say i have seen it here.


----------



## tony (Jan 18, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> as it says go on i will tell you were we do it
> 
> 
> were ever we can in a bush/public toilet/grid/ infact anywere away from us
> ...



would you like someone to empty their toilet under a bush in your garden ?
dont do to others what you would not like done to you.
tony


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 19, 2010)

why is your garden somewere near a layby mate 

also put it this way 

its just the same as many thousands of people who stop in the cars and have a pixx in a layby AM I RIGHT 

to many do gooders in this country  thats why its in the mess its in


----------



## suej (Jan 19, 2010)

It's no wonder motorhomers are considered an anathema in certain parts when there are people who empty there cassettes in roadside drains and laybys.. Disgusting!! Just because men (it's usually men) stand and pee in a layby doesn't make it right. What about the toilet paper and poo in cassettes.. is it alright to leave that in laybys and under bushes  too!!  No wonder this country is known as filthy Britain


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

suej said:


> It's no wonder motorhomers are considered an anathema in certain parts when there are people who empty there cassettes in roadside drains and laybys.. Disgusting!! Just because men (it's usually men) stand and pee in a layby doesn't make it right. What about the toilet paper and poo in cassettes.. is it alright to leave that in laybys and under bushes  too!!  No wonder this country is known as filthy Britain






Have to say we would never use toilet paper in our cassette as we will be addopting the bag it routine as you do when in Greece,also would make life easier when emptying cassette.You have to empty it somehow,although i wouldnt adopt or endorse gardens,but discretion on emptying in roadside drains i.e late at night and using water to rinse the grating would be my choice if i could not find a public toilet that is.
And hey there is no need to get ****ty!!


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 19, 2010)

i dont know anyone who uses there casette toilet to do them things we only use to have a number 1 should we say not a number 2 so there is no toilet paper in our casette toilet and i agree we rinse it down 

no its not right but like coolasluck says its got to go somewere we try to empty at toilets but thats not always available is it


----------



## Firefox (Jan 19, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> ...but discretion on emptying in roadside drains i.e late at night and using water to rinse the grating would be my choice....



Ah, does "late at night" make your discharge cleaner  Basically you are emptying foul water into a storm system. Storm systems often end up flowing into rivers or the sea... untreated. Foul systems go to the sewage works, so you should find a foul system.

But, if you are in London where the drainage is combined or the drain goes to a soakaway, you'll probably be better placed.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox said:


> Ah, does "late at night" make your discharge cleaner  Basically you are emptying foul water into a storm system. Storm systems often end up flowing into rivers or the sea... untreated. Foul systems go to the sewage works, so you should find a foul system.
> 
> But, if you are in London where the drainage is combined or the drain goes to a soakaway, you'll probably be better placed.






What would you do if no toilet is available?Out of interest.
Im all for the enviroment,for my own peace of mind,and would never want to damage the enviroment ,regardless of being brainwashed by goverment
 and departmental beaurocracy in name of raising taxes ,i do love my planet.I have to say though a certain amount of waste can be a good thing for sealife to feed off,well you wouldnt want to swim in the sea anyhow would you,not when the water authorities let waste go into the sea untreated anyhow.


----------



## barnybg (Jan 19, 2010)

*waste emptying !!!!*

Some people make it bad for others,there were a number of places at or near Porthcawl (S.Wales coast) where you could park up,unfortunately it's frowned upon now as several unsavoury type posh motorhomers ,decided to do the very same,and basicly *dump* their _waste_at the curb or under a convenient bush ?yeh sadly within a foot or two of a public footpath etc.
The council there were going to make available a motorhome pitch,just below Nottage there,where all the surfers go,but as it was in all the local papers about campers and their _habits_ that knocked that on the head.
Moral of the storey,,,,dont f**k it up for the rest of us,put YOUR CRap in a toilet,or bury it somewhere ?especially in the warmer months as it can stink for weeks,even down a road drain /culvert as you suggest,unless in the middle of nowhere as to not offend.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 19, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> as it says go on i will tell you were we do it
> 
> 
> were ever we can in a bush/public toilet/grid/ infact anywere away from us
> ...



That is why the Public Health Act (1936) and The Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act (1960) were introduced to herd campers into places where facilities for the safe disposal of waste could be established.

When disposing of toilet waste it is important to avoid fouling of water courses or areas where drinking water is collected.

Roadside drains are not usually connected to the foul water drains.  When you put it down a road drain it is probably going into a stream.  Roadside ditches also feed streams.  Water in wells, which people in the countryside often depend upon, can be contaminated by indiscriminate disposal on or in the ground.

Untreated green chemicals can also contaminate, not just the older formaldehyde or caustic treatments.

Some public toilets in remote places are connected to septic tanks.  The break down capacity of these is impared by waste treated with chemicals.  Unless specified as septic tank safe, disposal in these should also be avoided as the water is then allowed to soak away into the surrounding land.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a load of aggro to make sure you do the right thing,which i will do,but i am wondering if we yet  have the technology to recycle our waste into a tasty snack or alcoholic beverage,maybe sometime in the future you will all be sharing a glass of water and eating  something that tastes like chicken,in my motorhome but has recently come out of my arse steaming and warm.!


I am glad i now know not to empty at the side of the road,id be gutted to think that i was contaminating a river or somesuch thing.If in an emergency i think i will carry a hook to gain access to a sewer instead then.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 19, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> What would you do if no toilet is available?Out of interest



Well there's usually no absolute need to empty it straight away.

But, you should be able to find a foul drainage grating somewhere. Or if out in the country miles from anywhere and away from a river, if you find a highway gulley it will probably go to a soakaway, in which case no damge done, if it is just urine, as the liquid will filter deep down through the soil and be cleansed.

Some highway drains go to balancing ponds which have wildlife so that's not such a good idea to use those. All I'm saying is have a look at the location of the gulley and where your discharge is likely to end up. In some cases it will be harmless, some cases not. Not all gulleys are the same.

The people here are coming down on one side or the other saying it's either OK or bad, but whether it is *actually *OK or bad depends on exactly where the gulley is and what it feeds to, so I don't think they should be so sweeping in their statements


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Firefox,maybe we can meet up sometime and you can share a bit of chicken with us,and a glass of water!!


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2010)

The people who are indiscriminate with their toilet cassettes will be the same ones who through their rubbish on the street. This country is filthy and will probably get worse.

On the news this morning, the Government is talking about a levy (tax) on sweets, chewing gum and cigarettes, to pay for the cost of cleaning the streets. The innocent are being forced to pay for the laziness of others.

I will make this clear so there can be no misunderstanding. I detest anyone who throws litter on the street. They are stupid, ignorant low life. 

What has always puzzled me is that with our education system, how come we have so many stupid, ignorant people.


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2010)

maingate said:


> What has always puzzled me is that *with our education system*, how come we have so many stupid, ignorant people.




[FONT=&quot]that's the nail on the head ... unfortunately.

remove discipline... foster disrespect  .. sad init 

 regards
aj[/FONT]


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 19, 2010)

What has always puzzled me is that with our education system, how come we have so many stupid, ignorant people.[/QUOTE]




Bloody AJ thats the quote i wanted to use,however the nail has been hit on the head,they leave barely literate,i was always brought up to clear up after myself and not throw rubbish on the street,but this sub culture find it acceptable,maybe if they were able to read the litter in bin signs it may help.
Maybe they would find me unacceptable if i went to these peoples houses and shat all over where they live and throw my rubbish on the floor.Its filth breeding filth sub-culture that we have in our country today,what with this countrys politics is it any wonder we want to leave the uk.s


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 19, 2010)

*what is the fuss about a little......*

The real world, the few times the dumping of such waste it is not possble to contaminate the whole enviroment. Take a look at overnight lay-bys and nobody died, an over the top reaction by silly people. There is not enough Wildcampers in the world to make a polution disaster of note.

While make every effort to dispose of waste properly the occasional dump, even chemicals will not destroy the world, 'get a life' would be the advice to some people!


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2010)

robjmckinney said:


> The real world, the few times the dumping of such waste it is not possble to contaminate the whole enviroment. Take a look at overnight lay-bys and nobody died, an over the top reaction by silly people. There is not enough Wildcampers in the world to make a polution disaster of note.
> 
> While make every effort to dispose of waste properly the occasional dump, even chemicals will not destroy the world, 'get a life' would be the advice to some people!




 blobmcwinnie.... think you had better cum out and own up to being a friggin gypsy
  cus that's advocating the filthy dirty tricks they get up to..._bastids_
then it’s us peeps that have to pay council to come along after them and clean their sheet up...

i need to get a life my son… make me larrrff.... 

you need to shut up... and grow up... and take more responsibility for your crap 

… I’m no naturalist or PC assole but I do know right from wrong.. this practise is clearly wrong…

 I’m appalled at some of the comments on her.... frikin dumpin sheet all over the place... jeeeesuswept 

 you want castratin the lot of yer... there... you have succeeded in making me very very angry  

   that’s a first on here


----------



## Hallii (Jan 19, 2010)

There are many laws covering the disposal of sewage, some have already been mentioned.

To dump anywhere but into a proper place (toilet, manhole, etc.or a hole in the ground) is not only illegal but anti social, unhealthy and disgusting.

Typhoid fever, cholera and Hepatitis A or E, plus lots of other nasties that will make you very sick are all found in sewage.

Not mine of course, mine is sterile and pure enough to eat / drink.

Hallii


----------



## Chrissy (Jan 19, 2010)

ajs said:


> then it’s us peeps that have to pay council to come along after them and clean their sheet up...
> 
> take more responsibility for your crap
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much ear ear with that


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 19, 2010)

bookmaking said:


> The real world, the few times the dumping of such waste it is not possble to contaminate the whole enviroment. Take a look at overnight lay-bys and nobody died, an over the top reaction by silly people. There is not enough Wildcampers in the world to make a polution disaster of note.
> 
> While make every effort to dispose of waste properly the occasional dump, even chemicals will not destroy the world, 'get a life' would be the advice to some people!



You may dump a little chemical but these chemicals can accumulate and you can end up with a problem.  A one off in a remote location can be absorbed.  If others have the same idea a problem can arise.

Yes I carry a spade and if necessary dig a deep hole well off the beaten track, empty the contents, use the waste water to clean the loo and then fill it in replacing the sod so that others, in a day or so, will see no trace.  We use our toilet for No:2s as well as number 1s so dumping down a rainwater drain is a no-no.  SOG so no chemicals used.  I agree urine will in the main be dispersed and do little harm but add chemicals and IMHO you need to dispose into a foul drain.

I use a SSI site (Private Club Site) in the lakes where this is the accepted practice.  This has been accepted as normal practice by Natural England but the practice is not encouraged on other sites by them.  Club rallies used to dig a pit, now if possible NE say make other arrangements.

I remember pulling into a lay by and being overwhelmed by the stench of human waste.  The place was crawling with rats.  Needless to say we moved on, but it was obvious to anyone with a nose what was happening yet the local authority refused to provide a portaloo.  I am sure foreign visitors must have gone away with a very bad impression of this country and it inhabitants.

Since the Government removed the requirement for Local Authorities to provide Public Toilets many places have seen them closed and demolished.  A bad move in my opinion to save a small amount of money.

If they had been privatized then someone could have been working at their own convenience.


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2010)

I hereby declare AJ an honorary Norverner for his poetic description of the lower forms of life present in our society.

Rob,

If you find a pile of you know what on your doorstep, it will be mine.  After all, its quite harmless. As for get a life, I have had a life and a half bonny lad


----------



## tony (Jan 19, 2010)

we live in the country & have our own well for water.
we cetainly would not want anyone emptying their toilet anywhere in the area.
wells are fed from underground streams you dont know where those streams come from or how deep they are they could be fed from the stream beside the road. please do not contaminate them on those of us who rely on them for drinking water.
would you like your drinking water contaminated ?
those of you who empty your toilets everywhere & anywhere dont **** it up for the rest of us, cop on & grow up. please.
tony


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 19, 2010)

i have started a good and intresting thread i guess it has made you lot think of how to wild hey like they say us motorhomers will not polute that much cos theres not a lot of us look at an oil tanker in the sea or a ferry dumping crap everywere thats the problem not us down a grid come on get a grip of your life people please


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> i have started a good and intresting thread i guess it has made you lot think of how to wild hey like they say us motorhomers will not polute that much cos theres not a lot of us look at an oil tanker in the sea or a ferry dumping crap everywere thats the problem not us down a grid come on get a grip of your life people please



do you mean that [FONT=&quot]because _*they*_ [/FONT] don't take responsibility for their crap that that makes it OK for _*you*_ to do likewise...

 i friggin don't believe it 


you lot all [FONT=&quot]mental[/FONT] ... are you absolutely devoid of any form of [FONT=&quot]common[/FONT] sense 


 ferfeksake


----------



## runnach (Jan 19, 2010)

Not a clue re the ferries, But an acquaintence is ex merchant navy, and was captain of an oil tanker. Bloody big thing it had to discharge its cargo at sea.

Apparently in the States, South Africa, and the Gulf, accidental spillage would have resulted in a custodial sentence upon conviction. Perhaps gives an idea of how dim a view authorities take it.

There is absolutely no reason not to dispose of toilet waste properly.

I tend to visit a cc site every few days take on water dump grey and empty the toilet. Get a good shower and do laundry...All for £7.00

I made reference on another thread a few days back as to perhaps how sometimes we don't help our own cause as Motorhomers.

Seems we have another example. 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, no harm done they say.

Headline in this month`s Practical Motorhome....Tiree limits van visitors.

A big concern to the islanders was `the emptying of chemical toilets in inappropriate areas.

The islanders welcome m/homes but want the numbers limited. One suggestion is that you cannot get a booking with Calmac unless you show proof of having a pitch arranged. As there are very few campsites, that means its a no go area for most m/homers.

Yes, its harmless alright.


----------



## runnach (Jan 19, 2010)

maingate said:


> Yes, no harm done they say.
> 
> Headline in this month`s Practical Motorhome....Tiree limits van visitors.
> 
> ...



Sadly, and with not an ounce of glee, I rest my case as per my suggestion we do not help ourselves or our cause.

We moan and protest about parking restrictions etc and how we are treated as leppers....It seems clear to me re my original thoughts, We need to get our own house in order first.

It seems from reading some of the posts here, the residents of Tiree have a 'just' concern.

Channa


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 19, 2010)

I use AJ's trailer while he is off on his vellocette.


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 19, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> I use AJ's trailer while he is off on his vellocette.


Only one L in Velocette, you Titt.
ZZ


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 19, 2010)

tuf177,   had you said that you dump p**s in the bushes etc i wouldn't have bothered replying,you did not start the thread saying that!but for you and anyone else on here if you dump s**t in bushes or  at least 18" below ground then covered over to to let it biodegrade then you are the scum of the earth.nowt to do with 'gotta dump it somewhere' .i for one hate treading in dogs**t but human s**t is the worst.how would you feel if you or your kids got covered in it ????????????? oh of course, you'd just say wellllllllllllll i dump it  so no harm. i bet you would!!!!!!!    *NOT*


----------



## ajs (Jan 19, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> I use AJ's trailer while he is off on his vellocette.



* so.. it was you then was it*... 

[FONT=&quot]i friggin hate tightass leprechauns from macclesfield  [/FONT]

regards
aj


----------



## bigboack (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh what a civilised bunch. If you dump down drains or bury it you are just polluting, This in the watercourses kills the fish,and any other life in the rivers, Even burying does not remove it. It needs to disposed of correctly. Whats wrong with flushing down a public Loo.This way it gets in to the sewers and is treated at the sewarage. If i was to dig a hole in someones garden and take a dump in it and then cover it up  would they mind, I think so.


----------



## runnach (Jan 19, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Oh what a civilised bunch. If you dump down drains or bury it you are just polluting, This in the watercourses kills the fish,and any other life in the rivers, Even burying does not remove it. It needs to disposed of correctly. Whats wrong with flushing down a public Loo.This way it gets in to the sewers and is treated at the sewarage. If i was to dig a hole in someones garden and take a dump in it and then cover it up  would they mind, I think so.



Careful mate, you are talking sense. That left the building eons ago along with Elvis!!!

Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 19, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> I use AJ's trailer while he is off on his vellocette.




  Tis a velocipede e's restricted to the noo.


----------



## FCL (Jan 19, 2010)

First post from me - Best advice I was given in relation to touring
"Take only photos - Leave only footprints"

Ian G


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 19, 2010)

*enviromental damage*

There is more damage being done through you driving gas hungrey van than the odd rare occasion of the disposal issues. We slap more toxic stuff on the bottom of our boats than flows through mine or your bodies. In the sea we just open the cock and flush it out without a care in the world, no doubt you swallow some in your sea dips. That is of course the in addition to the millions of gallons untreated flushed daily by land and sea dwellers.

Whats left of our wildlife and not so wild also spread millions of gallons liberally over the countryside. 

No lorry driver has a toilet so lay-bys are reality and are sometimes we have to stay in them and 'get a life'. This wildcamping site, in the military they don't supply toilets, the scouts etc in my day did not play goody goody, just dug a hole and did the business. Of course if more than one of you a larger hole, if women are present a couple planks are added.

No doubt the next complaint will be no open fires, we seem to be going head first into this 'anal retentive' society of modern puritinism. 

But the for one who wants to come and visit, PM me, you can have my address and I'll include my postcode so you won't get lost, just give me some notice so I can be in, Mr Ardman!


----------



## runnach (Jan 19, 2010)

FCL said:


> First post from me - Best advice I was given in relation to touring
> "Take only photos - Leave only footprints"
> 
> Ian G



Not bad advice I have to say.

But please remember to leave your faeces where you feel the need, Remember to park where it is apparent your not supposed to and remember to adopt the fook you attitude when challenged.

It is most important you look at things in the short term and show no respect to others or consider your actions have an impact.

Then protest that you are misunderstood, And always remember that today is what matters and **** the consequences of what might happen tomorrow. and the impact on other wildcampers.!!!

You will errm go far !!!

It seems that is the job description of the true wild camper !!!.

Welcome aboard and I hope my observations make sense after a while. 

Take photos and leave only tyre prints my friend seems an ideal and not the reality.

On that note I will leave yo to make your own mind up 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Jan 19, 2010)

It has already been mentioned on this thread that some people bury their solids in a hole. Nobody has complained about that at all. If there is no alternative then why not?

The complaint has been about chucking it anywhere.

We *are* polluting the planet because we are basically acting like parasites and killing our host. It`s just that some people are happy to do it out of laziness while others prefer to take the time to do it another way.

Threatening somebody who has a different view is sure to solve the problem

BTW I only have one way of responding to threats Rob.


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 19, 2010)

*'Threats'1*

'If you find a pile of you know what on your doorstep, it will be mine'

I just giving you the option of insuring that you where I live, I shall await 'shaking in my boots'!

I'm just a PM away and was not the 'first' to make matters personal and threaten to call round a fellow member's home and dump on it!


----------



## slartybartfast (Jan 20, 2010)

fcl said:


> first post from me - best advice i was given in relation to touring
> "take only photos - leave only footprints"
> 
> ian g



motion carried !!!!!!


----------



## Brandyman (Jan 20, 2010)

*brandyman*

Have you not considered that some one is watching reading every thing in threads
There is near enough evidence here to ban wild camping use cc site or proper 
disposal point or say nothing happy camping to you all.


----------



## stirlingb (Jan 20, 2010)

Can't believe some of the comments that come across as offensive and arrogant on this thread.
As a member of this site, by association others may think i am one of the 'crap anywhere crew'.
It has saddened me to be reading some of the opinions. We wildcampers should be waving a flag to save the environment we are all supposed to enjoy. Perhaps I am a bit thick and missing the point somewhere but I think not

signing off depressed

Stirlingb


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 20, 2010)

robjmckinney said:


> There is more damage being done through you driving gas hungrey van than the odd rare occasion of the disposal issues. We slap more toxic stuff on the bottom of our boats than flows through mine or your bodies. In the sea we just open the cock and flush it out without a care in the world, no doubt you swallow some in your sea dips. That is of course the in addition to the millions of gallons untreated flushed daily by land and sea dwellers.
> 
> Whats left of our wildlife and not so wild also spread millions of gallons liberally over the countryside.
> 
> ...



  A bit of 'anal retention' would be far preferable to emptying your anal deposits wherever you fancy.

  For god's sake, you must have a fair idea when the cassette is almost full, just look down when you go for a pi$$, and take action sooner than later.

  That only applies if you stand up for a pee of course, perhaps you sit down.


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> A bit of 'anal retention' would be far preferable to emptying your anal deposits wherever you fancy.
> 
> For god's sake, you must have a fair idea when the cassette is almost full, just look down when you go for a pi$$, and take action sooner than later.
> 
> That only applies if you stand up for a pee of course, perhaps you sit down.




.. pithed meself ... .... that's the funnies post you have made todate...


_ carer.... another bag please_    ..._ see... i don't have to bother 

_
 regards 
aj_
_


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 20, 2010)

simple but an affective post and quite eye opening dont you lot think i live on the road like a lot of people in the uk do so hey havve respect for people like us hey we are not the people who have bags of money and drive expensive motorhome far from it infact i built mine myself asdid the rest of my family


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 20, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Its the blue stuff we use, Its bio is it, I did not realise  I don't feel quite so bad now, it smells well dangerous, It bloody stains everything it touches



UNLESS your additive states it is Biodegradeable, It will contain Formaldahide, which is a most obnoxious product, used in embalming and specimin preserving. It can enter the bloodsteam through the skin and is highly toxic.
In this day and age NO ONE should be using this BLUE poison, when so many alternatives are available.

Formaldahide stops the bio action in septic tanks so is banned on many CLs and CSs.

It is better to put untreated holding tank fluids into a deep hole ( though I would never do this myself)  than to pollute with formalahide. It can build up in the body and cause nerve and cell Trauma and is VERY harmfull to livestock and wildlife should it enter the water courses it is deadly to fish.

Pay the little extra and use green additives.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 20, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> UNLESS your additive states it is Biodegradeable, It will contain Formaldahide, which is a most obnoxious product, used in embalming and specimin preserving. It can enter the bloodsteam through the skin and is highly toxic.
> In this day and age NO ONE should be using this BLUE poison, when so many alternatives are available.
> 
> Formaldahide stops the bio action in septic tanks so is banned on many CLs and CSs.
> ...



Blimey you've got the bit between your teath  That post was ages ago :0

I thought it was pretty toxic. I'll keep me eye out for some less dangerous stuff but the last green stuff I saw cost considerably more than mine.

'formalahide' cool the world is full of well preserved turds. makes you wonder


----------



## Telstar (Jan 20, 2010)

here's another suggestion if your only away for the weekend.  Take it home and empty it down your own bog or man hole.

Jon


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 20, 2010)

Telstar said:


> here's another suggestion if your only away for the weekend.  Take it home and empty it down your own bog or man hole.
> 
> Jon




Who said we don't


----------



## tony (Jan 20, 2010)

Telstar said:


> here's another suggestion if your only away for the weekend.  Take it home and empty it down your own bog or man hole.
> 
> Jon



we do that already.
tony


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> simple but an affective post and quite eye opening dont you lot think i live on the road like a lot of people in the uk do so hey havve respect for people like us hey we are not the people who have bags of money and drive expensive motorhome far from it infact i built mine myself asdid the rest of my family



[FONT=&quot]what ever your or anyone else’s circumstances are, is no excuse for dumping sheeeet in the hedgerow ****....
 if you do think it's an excuse then you sense of decency is none [FONT=&quot]existent[/FONT] 

[FONT=&quot]all you have proved to everyone so far stuff, is that you have the morals of an ally cat,
 and would be more comfortable living in the dark ages... pre [/FONT][FONT=&quot]civilisation[/FONT]
[/FONT]  and have no concern whatsoever for mankind or our environment
 

 if i for 1 ever see you or anyone else engaging in dumping sheeet i will not hesitate in reporting you/them to the authorities 


 there  ... you made me angry again 

 regards
aj


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 20, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> simple but an affective post and quite eye opening dont you lot think i live on the road like a lot of people in the uk do so hey havve respect for people like us hey we are not the people who have bags of money and drive expensive motorhome far from it infact i built mine myself asdid the rest of my family



having bags of money and an expensive motorhome has got nowt to do with  dumping s**t in bushes!!!!!  i'm ex-army, we had to dig holes and s**t in them or bag it up and take it from the area!!!! i too lived on the road with travellers mainly in the wiltshire area, no s**t just dumped, hole dug and then covered,rubbish picked up even if it weren't ours!!!treated all areas and locals with respect, in return they did likewise and would sometimes join us at night for a fire,drink and sing song!! i sold a business 2yrs ago and semi-retired at 45!!! could have bought a 'expensive' motorhome,but didn't,i chose to use money to build a self-build and finance my future!!!!! all in all no excuse for dumping s**t just anywhere!!!


----------



## tony (Jan 20, 2010)

ajs said:


> [FONT=&quot]what ever your or anyone else’s circumstances are, is no excuse for dumping sheeeet in the hedgerow ****....
> if you do think it's an excuse then you sense of decency is none [FONT=&quot]existent[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]all you have proved to everyone so far stuff, is that you have the morals of an ally cat,
> ...



hear hear well said i agree with everyword you said.
tony


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 20, 2010)

Well i think emptying the toilet shouldnt be much of a problem for us for now as we are not going to be full timing for a few years yet,so would not think we will have any problem.
I think however that when we are fulltiming i may just buy an extra cassette or two,maybe that is the answer.So as far as i am concerned i will only be dumping into sewers directly or a public toilet and just bad the toilet paper,what could be simples
Got to say i would rather not empty into a dug hole,thats not for me.
Makes you realise that any time you see a crapper then you could do with emptying no matter how little or much there is.
Maybe an easier option could be to have two cassettes possibly, one for urine and one for crap.



I have to say i have never seen as many angry smilies in AJs postings as in this thread.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 20, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> as it says go on i will tell you were we do it
> 
> 
> were ever we can in a bush/public toilet/grid/ infact anywere away from us
> ...



Dispicable
Unforgivable
Selfish
Disgusting
Lazy


Not the sort of people WE should want participating on this site

Take your disgusting habbits elsewhere, and if I see you dumping your S**t in any of your aforementioned places, ( apart from a public toilet ) then I will, as AJ and  we all should get your reg and phone environmental health and the old bill.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 20, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> UNLESS your additive states it is Biodegradeable, It will contain Formaldahide, which is a most obnoxious product, used in embalming and specimin preserving. It can enter the bloodsteam through the skin and is highly toxic.
> In this day and age NO ONE should be using this BLUE poison, when so many alternatives are available.
> 
> Formaldahide stops the bio action in septic tanks so is banned on many CLs and CSs.
> ...


 
  Formaldehyde has been banned for quite some time now, but the blue 'stuff' still ain't 'BIO'

  I use cheap 'OXI' powder from LIDL which does the bizz and can be dumped into sewers which rely on septic tanks etc.



l77 tuf said:


> i dont know anyone who uses there casette toilet to do them things we only use to have a number 1 should we say not a number 2 so there is no toilet paper in our casette toilet and i agree we rinse it down
> 
> no its not right but like coolasluck says its got to go somewere we try to empty at toilets but thats not always available is it



 So ware doo yoo doo number too?


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 20, 2010)

So for the last hour I've been reading up on 'Green' toilet checmicals and have found I can get the green stuff for about the same price as the 'blue' stuff. It seems that Elsan Blue still contains about 24% 'formaldyhyde' and the UK unlike Europe still allows its use. 

After reading other forums it would seem that many are not impressed with the green stuff, so whats the best one to get, I'm all for green so long as it does the job its supposed to do, so often the green alternative is not only more expensive but its not as good at the job?


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't use anything in the cassette, have the Thetford C250 toilet with ventilator (pretty much same as the SOG) & a spray bottle with some of the bowl cleaner. No problem about emptying down the toilet because there aren't any chemicals in it. Still smells though so its a case of get everything ready take a deep breath & go for it. 

Forgot about the original question, we empty when & where we can. As we don't use chemicals then it doesn't matter how much is in the cassette. I wouldn't walk into a busy public loo but there are plenty of toilets you can find when it quiet & empty then making sure not to make a mess anywhere.


----------



## maingate (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people swear by Bio washing powder (in liquid form) and even dishwasher tablets in the cassette. They buy the cheap brands from Lidl, Aldi etc. and save a lot of money.

When you think about it, that sort of stuff goes down the drains and seemingly causes no concerns. I have not tried it myself but it will probably have a nicer smell to it.

I made a list of what people have recommended but I cannot find it. If it turns up I will post it.

I like the notion of poo preserved in Formaldehyde. In 1000 years time the archeologists will have a few theories about our civilisation.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 20, 2010)

maingate said:


> Yes MAINGATE,that we are all a bunch of dirty *******s who dump our **** anywhere and ****ed up our planet,and were no great loss.
> Post that list up buddy i would like to know too.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 20, 2010)

I have in the past chucked a couple of steradent type of tablets in the loo, also read about people when cleaning their teeth, rinsing out & spitting it down the toilet. Has the advantage of not clogging up the plumbing & giving the bog a nice minty smell.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 21, 2010)

Couple of drops of cheap floral disinfectant from Morrisons in the bog keeps it smelling like roses

Happy Camping


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 21, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> I have in the past chucked a couple of steradent type of tablets in the loo, also read about people when cleaning their teeth, rinsing out & spitting it down the toilet. Has the advantage of not clogging up the plumbing & giving the bog a nice minty smell.



What are steradent tablets?, I still have all me teeth


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 21, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> What are steradent tablets?, I still have all me teeth



 What's teeth got to do with it?:       .


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 21, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> What's teeth got to do with it?:       .



Aren't they the tablets you use to clean false teeth or am I confuded again 
Steredent
Steralise - Dentures


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 21, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Aren't they the tablets you use to clean false teeth or am I confuded again
> Steredent
> Steralise - Dentures



  What's dentures?


----------



## fiftysomething (Jan 21, 2010)

*Steradent*

Great for cleaning tea stains off teaspoons, teapots, mugs etc too.

Oops OT - sorry! 

Fiftysomething


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 21, 2010)

*Coke*

I thought Coke Cola would do the same job and even clean your coins!


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 21, 2010)

fiftysomething said:


> Great for cleaning tea stains off teaspoons, teapots, mugs etc too.
> 
> Oops OT - sorry!
> 
> Fiftysomething



whats a teapot?


----------



## Firefox (Jan 21, 2010)

How to get from emptying toilets to cleaning teapots with coke. And yes I'm intrigued to know what a teapot is too


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 21, 2010)

This thread was quite an eye opener now its just a load of ****


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 21, 2010)

*Private legal disposal of toilet waste (individual)*

Liquid Waste

For individual toilets -

Discharge direct to watercourse is not permitted.

Discharge to a soakaway is permitted provided that the soakaway is not

•	Within 10 metres of any watercourse
•	Within 50 metres of any well or borehole or spring

No consent would be required from the Environment Agency


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 21, 2010)

robjmckinney said:


> Liquid Waste
> 
> For individual toilets -
> 
> ...




What about the $hit?


  Also, how do you know where the watercourses are?


----------



## Firefox (Jan 21, 2010)

You don't know for absolute certain but you can get a pretty idea by looking at a good map of the local area and also if you are out camping/walking you tend to get a quite a good idea of the lie of the land and where the streams or springs are.

It goes back to what I was saying previously about where any gullies are likely to feed into.


----------



## cipro (Jan 21, 2010)

Do it in a quiet spot and clean it up as if it were a DOG plastic bag

If emptying black then public louse should be ok


----------



## robjmckinney (Jan 21, 2010)

*No 2's*

The general legal disposal is simply bury it but general opinion on tampons etc was take the home or burn it, local wildlife apparently dig them up!

If you own any land as an individual you can legally spread it around as you so wish!

The Law only really applies to any situation when there is a group of people, as an individual you are OK.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 21, 2010)

The use of steradent (any cheap denture cleaning tablets) was a tip the German motorhome dealer we bought our last van from. He had a hire fleet, he said at the end of the season they would chuck a couple of these in the waste water tank & even the fresh water tank then drain them out. They would clean the tanks & sterilize them. Just rinse the fresh water out before filling to get rid of any taste.


----------



## maingate (Jan 21, 2010)

Could I leave my spare dentures in, if I tied them to a piece of string?


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 21, 2010)

Kontiki said:


> The use of steradent (any cheap denture cleaning tablets) was a tip the German motorhome dealer we bought our last van from. He had a hire fleet, he said at the end of the season they would chuck a couple of these in the waste water tank & even the fresh water tank then drain them out. They would clean the tanks & sterilize them. Just rinse the fresh water out before filling to get rid of any taste.



I think Steradent is a mild bleach, a bit like milton, which is good for freshening up the water tank at the start of the season and running through your pipes but you still should discharge this into the foul drains (sewage system ) as this will go through the sewage treatment process which filters out all the harmfull muck before returning it back to our taps. The grids at the road side are a seperate system usualy feeding into the nearest water courses, so it is imperative we do not pollute those.
However a very dilute milton solution once drained should not cause much of a problem as rainwater would dilute this even further.
I tend to use either aqua kem green or one chem blue, they do the buiiness........    as they say.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 21, 2010)

robjmckinney said:


> The general legal disposal is simply bury it but general opinion on tampons etc was take the home or burn it, local wildlife apparently dig them up!
> 
> Yes i can just see tiddles coming in with a bloodied mouse,and then the owner realizes the awful truth


----------



## ajs (Jan 21, 2010)

maingate said:


> Could I leave my spare dentures in, if I tied them to a piece of string?



 yep... and yer chewing gum overnight 

 regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 21, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> I tend to use either aqua kem green or one chem blue, they do the buiiness........    as they say.



I'll look out for those next time we buy our toilet stuff


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 21, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I'll look out for those next time we buy our toilet stuff



 Maingate's teeth?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 22, 2010)

getting rid of the toilet waste was a bit of a problem for us at first ,as i dident realy want to flush away the contents down the ordinary toilets with using the chemicals ie formaldahide and the such  so we found that the sink and drain cleaner you can buy at the pound saver shops works realy well in the portaloo no nasty smells either so now we just empty at any public loo we find in fact i think it helps break up the solids far better


----------



## barnybg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Your waste !*

After reading this thread,i cant believe the way _some_ Wildcampers think,sound like total morons or the 'dont give a f*** brigade'.
You dont have to have a 'posh' camper to behave like a caring _human being_ and to think of others after you,If you cant take it home with you (****e) before getting to full,find a proper place to empty it,if you aint even got some sort of toilet and you crap like an animal,please dig a hole first...and cover over,as for women with thier 'tampons' and the like,AND another  pet hate 'NAPPIES" which seem to be thrown anywhere these days which have a lifespan of about 10 years (dunno why!) put them in a plastic bag..tie the top and put IN A BIN !! stupid ! you could even do that in an emergency with a crap,at least its tied top and gone,not left about to smell,step in or people to complain.
People like you braindead morons spoil it for everyone,there always a small minority in every situaation that spoils it for the majority,hopefully you will get the message ,one way or another,before it rubs off on us.
Yet another reason for leaving the UK for pastures green(not covered in ****)


----------



## sparrks (Jan 22, 2010)

Having been a camper for the last 40 years or so, in recent years i've done a bit of wild camping - by "wild camping" i mean tent + backpack. The appeal of this is to get away from it all and imerse myself in nature. It is the ability to get away from the spoil and clutter of everyday use - no rubbish, traffic, noise and no people. Wilderness.

However, not being as fit and healthy as in the past i've been wild camping in my van and not being able to get to any wild places easily, i'm shocked at the rubbish and the human excrement/toilet paper thats left all over the place, normally in laybys and other parking spaces. If you can think to carry some toilet paper you can surely carry a small trowel to bury any waste. I have two, one lives in the door pocket, the other in my rucsac.

I notice it has been said that the small amount of waste left by campers will not cause much pollution - true, but the next person to stay at the space dosen't want to be greated my the sight and smell of turds and rubbish in general. CLEAR UP AFTER YOURSELVES!

WE ARE NOT DOING OURSELVES ANY FAVOURS WITH THE ATTITUDES OF SOME ON THIS SITE.

One site I quite often frequent is this one  http://http://www.cameronmcneish.co.uk/2008/08/wild-camping-in-scotland/

Try reading that page and think of the consequences of your actions we cannot afford to upset too many groups or otherwise your days of wild camping may come to an end.

Being a photographer i try to stick to the saying Leave only footprints/tyre marks and take only photographs.

Please dont spoil it for everyone

Paul


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 22, 2010)

barnybg said:


> After reading this thread,i cant believe the way _some_ Wildcampers think,sound like total morons or the 'dont give a f*** brigade'.
> You dont have to have a 'posh' camper to behave like a caring _human being_ and to think of others after you,If you cant take it home with you (****e) before getting to full,find a proper place to empty it,if you aint even got some sort of toilet and you crap like an animal,please dig a hole first...and cover over,as for women with thier 'tampons' and the like,AND another  pet hate 'NAPPIES" which seem to be thrown anywhere these days which have a lifespan of about 10 years (dunno why!) put them in a plastic bag..tie the top and put IN A BIN !! stupid ! you could even do that in an emergency with a crap,at least its tied top and gone,not left about to smell,step in or people to complain.
> People like you braindead morons spoil it for everyone,there always a small minority in every situaation that spoils it for the majority,hopefully you will get the message ,one way or another,before it rubs off on us.
> Yet another reason for leaving the UK for pastures green(not covered in ****)




Travel a bit further south and then over the desert and give your lectures to the Iraqis....... 
Most of the posts on this thread are appalled at the disgusting disposal methods are advocated and I would never dispose of even a nappy in a skip or a public bin  ( I dont need to wear them anymore though).

Plastic bags are the worst thing to put ANYTHING in ANYWHERE as they take 30+ years to bio-degrade and if they get to the sea, then turtles and sea birds think they are  jelly fish and the turtlles block there guts with them and the sea 
birds drown by getting entangled in them.

I would support a world wide ban on plastic bags as no no one has any reason not to carry a light weight bag ...... of cotton  ( or any other material that is natural) with them to the shops.

We are covering this planet in a layer of plastic that is a deadly substance even when granulated by the actions of years in the oceans as those birds that swallow sand to aid the digestive system are being killed by the toxicity still contained in it.


So dont lecture on Putting it in a plastic bag, as you are causing more problems than you are solving.


----------



## bigboack (Jan 22, 2010)

Well said ricky i think it best if we let this thread run its course and disappear from the site of anyone else. No more comments if you ask me. but thats my opinion and I wont be posting on this thread anymore.


----------



## maingate (Jan 22, 2010)

Unfortunately Ricky, I am forced to carry plastic bags.

The usual wooded place we take the dogs is often used for drinking sessions. Not only do they leave their rubbish, they feel compelled to smash the glass vodka bottles.

So far, it has cost us around £400 in vets bills because the dogs have badly gashed their feet.

Nowadays, I never leave any glass but always pick it up and put it in one of the bins which are not too far away. I have carried that many empty vodka, wine and beer bottles out of the woods that the other dog walkers think I am an alcoholic.


----------



## ajs (Jan 22, 2010)

maingate said:


> I have carried that many empty vodka, wine and beer bottles out of the woods that the other dog walkers think I am an alcoholic.



 5p on a bottle...hummm...
_
 if you go down in the woods today you sure of a pot of gold_ 

pardon me uncle fraimdate.. but wouldn't it be an idea to walk them elsware 

 retards
aj


----------



## maingate (Jan 22, 2010)

That`s the problem PJ, everywhere is the same, hence my displeasure.

If your brains were made of dynamite, there would`nt be enough to blow your cap off.


----------



## runnach (Jan 22, 2010)

maingate said:


> Unfortunately Ricky, I am forced to carry plastic bags.
> 
> The usual wooded place we take the dogs is often used for drinking sessions. Not only do they leave their rubbish, they feel compelled to smash the glass vodka bottles.
> 
> ...



Perhaps of relevance, I have just returned from a two day sortie in the CC site in Clumber park, opportunity to dispose of toilet waste and undertake other chores.

Interesting that when we visit the hound howls with delight , walkies and squirrel chasing in her world no doubt the motive.

However walking through the park imbeciles have discarded portable bbq's and as you say an assortment of empty bottles and cans of alcoholic beverages.

I take a carrier with me now and collect the **** others leave.

Sod's law of course you dont see the idiots litter, a pity really or perhaps not I would be quite happy to feed the miscreants the containers that they feel obliged to discard with no regard to others enjoyment of the park.

On a more pleasant note walking the dog yesterday and saw a bird which I am sure had escaped from somewhere. it had at least a 6 ft wingspan and had white bands at the ends of its wings...( any ideas ? ) .not a clue what it was Ospreys, Kites Sea Eagles tend not to live in Sherwood Forest.

This was a serious sized bird of prey, as we were walking the bird kept flying ahead. 

I have seen before in Clumber, Deer. And in the snow plenty of track marks to indicate they are about, but this bird is bugging me, I haven,t a clue what I saw ....but a privilidge in any event 

Channa


----------



## ajs (Jan 22, 2010)

channa said:


> On a more pleasant note walking the dog yesterday and saw a bird which I am sure had escaped from somewhere. it had at least a 6 ft wingspan and had white bands at the ends of its wings...( any ideas ? ) .not a clue what it was Ospreys, Kites Sea Eagles tend not to live in Sherwood Forest.
> 
> This was a serious sized bird of prey, as we were walking the bird kept flying ahead.
> 
> ...





one of these probably...












 returds 
aj


----------



## runnach (Jan 23, 2010)

ajs said:


> one of these probably...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deffo not a teradctyl AJ, I had not partaken in any alcoholic refreshment at the witnessing of the big feathered one.

I seriously havent a clue what it was It wouldnt surprise me if it had escaped from somewhere.

Rampton is just down the road , but highly unlikely an escapee from there

Channa


----------



## barnybg (Jan 23, 2010)

Tresrikay,Sorry i dont understand what your getting at....whats _Iraqis_ have to do with me or litter and  **** in the UK ?
As for _lecturing_ i didn't think i was,merely stating to _some_ dirty basta*** to dispose of human **** and rubbish that they cause,in a 'grown up ' manner,preferably 'bagging it' rather than leaving it there.....IF YOU PREFER TO PUT OTHERS RUBBISH AND HUMAN **** IN YOUR FRIENDLY BAG,THEN DO SO,but dont dis me for being disgusted at some lower forms of WILDCAMPERS,in fact better 'THEY' go to Iraq !!!Try not to be an arse all the time ! As for plastic bags,yes a curse on the planet and a different issue,mainly caused by supermarkets handing them out to easily.
I'm glad you 've stopped using nappies(not long ago though,by the sound of it)and if you dont put them in a bin or somewhere where waste goes,where do you put them ?duh, i guess you just drop them out of the car or van your travelling in eh !
I think for people to be on the same _wavelength and then you come out with crap like that_ we'll never stop the rot......EASY,DONT LEAVE ANY CRAP for you thicko's out there.

By the way,i'm living 3 countries away from Iraq and thousands of miles.


----------



## Chrissy (Jan 23, 2010)

*Lose it*



bigboack said:


> i think it best if we let this thread run its course and disappear from the site of anyone else. No more comments if you ask me. but thats my opinion and I wont be posting on this thread anymore.



ear ear, after my post, I would go one step further though and ask Admin to remove the whole thread.  

If this thread was read by outsiders deciding whether or not we are worthy of providing and Aire type area for near their village / coastline then the obvious answer would be a no, in no uncertain terms.

It wouldn't matter that a majority of us find the few abhorant in their actions the outsider would focus on how the few say they act and not want *our type* anywhere near their lovely village or coastline.

Please don't post so irresponsibly   

If you do it then you have to live with yourselves and your conscience and what harm you *believe *you are or are not doing but please try to see the harm you *are * doing to all us wildcampers by advertising the fact that you dump your crap and chemicals.

I am not talking about someone having a crap in the woods and burying it so please don't respond on that note.

Fanks for reading
Disgusted of Leeds


----------



## tony (Jan 23, 2010)

we got our own septic tank & water supply. the regulations state your septic tank must be a certain distance from a house , a public right of way & your water supply also from a stream & other water source.
those rgulations are there for a reason.
my last word on the subject to those who think they can empty their toilets where they like is.-
 STOP NOW.
TONY.


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree that this thread has now run it's course.

I don't think the thread should be removed for the following reasons ---

New members joining this forum need to see that we are responsible wild campers and this is an extremely helpful and fun forum.

Also anything which goes against what the majority of us wild campers believe in and live by -- ie the subject of this thread --- will be strongly challenged and objected to.


----------



## runnach (Jan 23, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> I agree that this thread has now run it's course.
> 
> I don't think the thread should be removed for the following reasons ---
> 
> ...



I remain to be convinced N8rbos that casual onlookers will see this thread in isolation reflective of the overall wildcamping spirit....leave nowt but your tyretracks etc.

I actually agree with you re removal /censorship etc, and equally understand Chrissys point that the behaviour in some of the ranks is frankly abysmal to those of us that behave responsibly.

I posted casually a few days ago we do not help our cause and it certainly seems that this thread has provoked emotions, and added weight to my original observations

I would suggest we don't sweep it under the carpet, but show the wider community that those of us responsible neither condone promote or subscribe to behaviour which prejudices peoples thoughts of us or our chosen lifestyle /pastime.

It seems their is a real skill pool here, I personally would rather see less bickering and a statement that we actively educate responsibility in our pastime than go all 'ostrich' that the problem will / might go away by removing posts.

Removal of a post is an understandable embarrassment and short term in terms of remedying issues. 

The only way we ever stand a chance of being accepted and enjoying the facilities of the French and Germans is to look long and hard in the mirror and collectively unite in that we are a responsible bunch of people.

Channa


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 24, 2010)

channa said:


> Perhaps of relevance, I have just returned from a two day sortie in the CC site in Clumber park, opportunity to dispose of toilet waste and undertake other chores.
> 
> Interesting that when we visit the hound howls with delight , walkies and squirrel chasing in her world no doubt the motive.
> 
> ...



Could be a red kite


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 24, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Tresrikay,Sorry i dont understand what your getting at....whats _Iraqis_ have to do with me or litter and  **** in the UK ?
> As for _lecturing_ i didn't think i was,merely stating to _some_ dirty basta*** to dispose of human **** and rubbish that they cause,in a 'grown up ' manner,preferably 'bagging it' rather than leaving it there.....IF YOU PREFER TO PUT OTHERS RUBBISH AND HUMAN **** IN YOUR FRIENDLY BAG,THEN DO SO,but dont dis me for being disgusted at some lower forms of WILDCAMPERS,in fact better 'THEY' go to Iraq !!!Try not to be an arse all the time ! As for plastic bags,yes a curse on the planet and a different issue,mainly caused by supermarkets handing them out to easily.
> I'm glad you 've stopped using nappies(not long ago though,by the sound of it)and if you dont put them in a bin or somewhere where waste goes,where do you put them ?duh, i guess you just drop them out of the car or van your travelling in eh !
> I think for people to be on the same _wavelength and then you come out with crap like that_ we'll never stop the rot......EASY,DONT LEAVE ANY CRAP for you thicko's out there.
> ...



Use Terry nappies and then wash them............no dumping involved........apart from what you put in the toilet.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Use Terry nappies and then wash them............no dumping involved........apart from what you put in the toilet.



Spoken like a true man 
Lets see now, nappy rash, stinky bucket in the toilet where they are kept until wash day, separate wash just for the nappies, more use of washing machines which are no less polluting in their own way, electric and Bio washpowder. 

Whilst nappies are bad, no-one disputes I don't think that 'hankering' after the good old days which were not so good in reality is not the answer the manufactorers need to buck-up and produce a bio nappy.


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Could be a red kite



That crossed my mind, But deffo not native in Notts.

That said they have been re introduced at Harewood House a few years ago near Leeds and I guess as the crow ( or kite flies) 40 miles point to point.

Perhaps it was on a day out !!!

For those not familiar Sherwood Forest is still a pretty wild place in parts, And it isnt unusual to see deer etc etc.

Totally useless for a mobile signal of any kind,so when I am not about for a couple of days you now have a good idea to where i have escaped !!

Channa


----------



## flashingblade (Jan 24, 2010)

*babies*

it's like kindergarten.
i love it.
i'm sitting here, chuckling at you lot. it's better than dancing on ice !

bring back the burning of books !! removing threads is censorship.

this is the second time i have read an abusive thread and know ( through pms ) that they cause lots of upset. 

can i suggest that if you want to be abusive, have the balls to do it to someone's face rather than the comfort of your arm chair. 

was that a stick i just thrust into the hornet's nest ? he-he

back to dancing on ice.................zzzzzzz


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

which one fishingspade there are so many in this thread


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 24, 2010)

channa said:


> That crossed my mind, But deffo not native in Notts.
> 
> That said they have been re introduced at Harewood House a few years ago near Leeds and I guess as the crow ( or kite flies) 40 miles point to point.
> 
> ...



Red kites can travel well away from there roosts I think 50 70 miles is not out of the realms of possibilities, I have seen them here in Bollington, Cheshire on a couple of occasions and thet must have come from Wales.

They are also a success story and are expanding ther empire , so to speak.


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2010)

flashingblade said:


> it's like kindergarten.
> i love it.
> i'm sitting here, chuckling at you lot. it's better than dancing on ice !
> 
> back to dancing on ice.................zzzzzzz



Shhhh you dont need a tv licence for this entertainment 

Telling people you is chuckling, that sounds like enjoyment, and we will be taxed, licenced before you can chuck your stick !!

I demand you re post that any humour was a misconception, temporary mental thing etc..

Any one for pass the parcel ???

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Red kites can travel well away from there roosts I think 50 70 miles is not out of the realms of possibilities, I have seen them here in Bollington, Cheshire on a couple of occasions and thet must have come from Wales.
> 
> They are also a success story and are expanding ther empire , so to speak.



I recently saw on TV during the snow they were feeding the Kites in Wales, Hundreds of them were flying in, fantastic sight


----------



## maingate (Jan 24, 2010)

There was a release programme for Red Kites on the outskirts of Gateshead ( The Derwent Valley).They were shipped over from Europe.

Since then, they have spread all over the UK but a number of them have remained in the area. 

As you go past the Metrocentre on the A1 keep your eyes open to the left and you might be lucky enough to see some. (the passenger, not the driver)


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2010)

maingate said:


> There was a release programme for Red Kites on the outskirts of Gateshead ( The Derwent Valley).They were shipped over from Europe.
> 
> Since then, they have spread all over the UK but a number of them have remained in the area.
> 
> As you go past the Metrocentre on the A1 keep your eyes open to the left and you might be lucky enough to see some. (the passenger, not the driver)


I visited the food and drink show a couple of years back at Harewood, and I wholeheartedly agree, An amazing sight!!!.

When I worked in the Dordogne I spent many an happy hour watching the black kites soaring over the skies in the late afternoon.

Snakes and dogs are a story for another time !!!

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

A picture taken at the recent feeding in wales during the snow, awesome sight, A place to add to my list of places to visit. Does anyone know of any good spots close by to the feeding station?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_TVTcTvoWdVk/SzEdp0n6IjI/AAAAAAAAAJc/MgAEpjjXWtI/s1600-h/T9264.jpg


----------



## l77 tuf (Jan 25, 2010)

i think its turned out quite intresting for everyone what goes on and what people think about it


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 25, 2010)

l77 tuf said:


> i think its turned out quite intresting for everyone what goes on and what people think about it





Yes indeed,as an avid fan of my feathered freinds, i do find birds of prey most interesting.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 25, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I recently saw on TV during the snow they were feeding the Kites in Wales, Hundreds of them were flying in, fantastic sight



Last August we spent 2 nights on a temporary holiday site on this farm (which is held every year for the month of August) + the site has a small c.l.

We could watch the spectacle from the van...... fantastic.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 25, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> a picture taken at the recent feeding in wales during the snow, awesome sight, a place to add to my list of places to visit. Does anyone know of any good spots close by to the feeding station?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tvtctvowdvk/szedp0n6iji/aaaaaaaaajc/mgaepjjxwti/s1600-h/t9264.jpg



see my post on page 14


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 25, 2010)

tresrikay said:


> Last August we spent 2 nights on a temporary holiday site on this farm (which is held every year for the month of August) + the site has a small c.l.
> 
> We could watch the spectacle from the van...... fantastic.



Nice, I bet you loved it? I would have done.

Maybe its an idea for a meet, if enough people were up for it perhaps the farm would accomodate us for a weekend / long weekend


----------



## bernardfeay (Jan 25, 2010)

We always take bin bags with us and only use the toilet for a pee. If we need to do a dump it goes into the bin bag. That way it's only water that is going into the bushes. The bin bag of course goes in to the general rubbish.


----------

